# PIC mejorado ya con 49 instrucciones.



## Meta (Jul 31, 2009)

*Primeros Microcontroladores PIC® con Núcleo Mejorado de Gama Media de 8 bit *








Microchip anuncia los seis primeros miembros de la familia de microcontroladores PIC16F193X, que incorporan un núcleo mejorado de gama media de 8 bit desarrollado por Microchip. El incremento de la capacidad de memoria y del núcleo proporcionan un mejor soporte a programadores de C y Ensamblador, mientras que los componentes de la familia ‘LF’ incorporan la Tecnología nanoWatt XLP de Microchip para trabajar con un consumo extremadamente bajo.

Los PIC16F1934, PIC16LF1934, PIC16F1936, PIC16LF1936, PIC16F1937 y PIC16LF1937 amplían la oferta de microcontroladores PIC® de Microchip formada por más de 550 dispositivos compatibles, destinados a una amplificadora variedad de aplicaciones en los mercados de electrodomésticos, consumo, industrial, médico y automoción. Continuando con la tradición de los microcontroladores PIC de integrar un gran número de periféricos, la nueva familia ofrece controladores Directos para LCD y soporte a soluciones táctiles capacitivas mTouchTM.



Los nuevos dispositivos permiten nuevos niveles de funcionalidad con un menor coste del sistema. Entre las restantes características de la familia PIC16F193X se encuentran:

·   Memoria de programa Flash hasta 14 KB
·   RAM de datos hasta 512 Bytes
·   EEPROM de datos de 256 Bytes
·   Controlador para LCD (96 segmentos)
·   Tecnología nanoWatt XLP en las versiones “LF”
·   Periféricos para Soluciones Táctiles mTouch
·   Oscilador interno de 32MHz
·   Hasta 5 periféricos PWM de Captura y Comparación Mejorada con bases de tiempos independientes
·   Latencia de Interrupción Reducida
·   Pila de hardware de 16 niveles, con interrupción de rebose/subdesbordamiento (overflow/underflow)
·   Funcionamiento de bajo consumo entre 1,8 y 5,5V, incluyendo funcionamiento completo de periféricos analógicos
·   SPI/I2C™ Maestro y soporte a EUSART para RS-232/RS-485, así como soporte LIN
·   Hasta 14 canales de conversión A/D de 10 bit
·   Dos comparadores de doble entrada de carril a carril (rail-to-rail) con funcionamiento de Temporizador 555
·   Temporizadores de 4x8 bit y 1x16 bit, con soporte a Reloj en Tiempo Real de Bajo Consumo eXtreme
·   Monitores operativos robustos y fiables, como POR, BOR y WDT de bajo consumo


Con un total de 49 instrucciones, los microcontroladores PIC16F193X optimizan el código de programa y el manejo de datos, al tiempo que incrementan la eficiencia y reducen los ciclos de reloj.

Microchip ofrece a los ingenieros un conjunto completo de herramientas de desarrollo estándar para diseñar con los microcontroladores PIC16F193X.

Fuente:
http://www.elektor.es/noticias/prim..._source=ES&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=news


*Opinión personal:*

Ya iba siendo hora de que tantos años ya cambiaron algo del nícleo del PIC. *Me sorprende que ya vengan con 49 instrucciones*, esto si que no me lo esperaba. Vendrán más nuevos en el futuro como también mejorar los PIC18F, el esperado por muchos y famoso USB 3.0 tanto en PIC18F hsta los PIC32, etc...

PIC16F1934, PIC16LF1934, PIC16F1936, PIC16LF1936, PIC16F1937 y PIC16LF1937.

Nota, en el futuro aparecerán, al menos eso dicen algunas Web que vienen timer de 32 bits.

Saludo.


----------



## walking (Jul 31, 2009)

! bueno¡¡¡ a leer tutoriales se dijo señores estos nuevos PIC's si que son muy versatiles!


----------



## Meta (Ago 20, 2009)

Por fin PIC de 16F mejorados. Como se notan que hará lo mismo en el futuro con los 18F. Leon PIC, ya sabes, si puedes hablar un poquito en tu tutorial sobre las nuevas instrucciones hasta llegar a los 49, entonces será el tuto más completo y pionero en documentarlas, ya que por ahora no se te han adelantado.

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/41364B.pdf

Saludo.


----------



## walking (Ago 20, 2009)

hola! meta!,, quisiera  saber si algunos de estos nuevos pic's ya se encuentran en el mercado y en que precio se consiguen, es que quiero aplicar uno de estos en mi proyecto final de carrera para innovar un poco y ademas optimizar el funcionamiento de este proyecto. agradezco mucho tu ayuda.


----------



## Meta (Ago 20, 2009)

Mis colegas estan pensando lo mismo para innovar y tener el proyecto original y explicando las nuevas instrucciones. Así no podrá ser el mismo de los demás con el siempre 16F84, 16F876, 16F877, 16F88, etc.

Aquí se vende.
http://www.microchipdirect.com/ProductSearch.aspx?Keywords=PIC16F1936

Más adelante si la gente le interesa y si se demuestra que es un PIC muy bueno, (que eso parece), emepzarán a vender.

Ahora estoy mirando las nuevas instrucciones hasta en el nuevo MPLAB v8.36, añadieron un PIC nuevos, pero no están todos los nuevos, falta otra revición.


----------



## walking (Ago 20, 2009)

muchas gracias compañero por sus aportes!


----------



## walking (Ago 28, 2009)

hola meta!!! disculpa la molestia, he estado mirando tus aportes en el campo de microcontroladores de este foro y me parece que eres un duro!! en este tema; y que ademas tienes mucha experiencia, y la verdad quisiera que me "echaras una manito" en mi proyecto de fin de carrera, ya que no soy tan amigo de los algoritmos y me enredo muchos en la programacion. en sintesis; necesito controlar un teclado matricial 3x3 que me muestre en un display 7 segm. digitos de 0-99, ademas de leer las señales de un sensor optico. mi proyecto es algo asi como un contador de personas pero, con la opcion de ingresar los datos desde el teclado. aun no se que PIC escoger y estaria muy agradecido con tu valioso aporte. muchisimas gracias y a sus ordenes!!!


----------



## Meta (Sep 1, 2009)

Lo que pides se dice pronto pero se hace largo. Vete por procedimientos a escala de valores, es decir, por pasos.

- Objetivos.

Paso 1, 2 , 3 así sucesivamente.


----------



## walking (Sep 1, 2009)

ok, muchas gracias, por lo pronto he comenzado a trbajar en el clasico 16F84 con el teclado 4x3 y mas luego vere como integrar el contador.


----------



## Meta (Sep 1, 2009)

Si quieres ver este tipo de proyecto con el teclado.







Fuente:
Empieza poco a poco.
http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?...w=article&id=66&Itemid=87#Proteus_Capitulo_19

Por cierto. Más información de losnuevos PIC. Ojalá se hagn pronto en proteus para probarlo.

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=2692&redirects=enhanced

Saludo.


----------



## walking (Sep 4, 2009)

hola meta! muchisimas gracias por este post, esta super buenisimo y es muy parecido al proyecto que te he mencionado, casi igual, solo que el display que deseo son 2 de  de 7 segmentos  que muestre el numero de la tecla presionada, ye ste seria el primer paso en la escala de valores. te agradesco inmensamente tu valiosa colaboracion, pidiendo tu asesoria y acompañamiento en este proyecto. mil gracias!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 4, 2009)

No le veo una "enorme" mejora, basicamente han añadido unas pocas instrucciones para que funcione algo mejor programando en C.

En asembler puro y duro no supone ninguna mejora.

Sigo creyendo que la serie 18 es mucho mas potente y el precio es casi el mismo.

Lo unico interesante son las caracteristicas de bajo consumo que nos permitiran hacer dataloguers onchip y una pila grabando encima de la memoria de programa


----------



## Meta (Sep 4, 2009)

La gran cosa que le veo es el bajo consumo y el 16 Stack, 8 me parecen cortas. Sobr el 18F claro que es mejor. Deja que vengan los 18F mejorados...


----------



## pic-man (Oct 3, 2009)

Estos PICs si que presentan una mejora significativa para la familia 16F, además del aumento de memoria lo que me gusta de estos nuevos PICs es la optimización para lenguaje C y el oscilador de hasta 32MHz.

Aun no los he probado, pero me interesan.


----------



## Meta (Nov 12, 2009)

Cierto, interesa bastante, claro que primero mejor verlo con Proteus. Últimamente no lo actualizan.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Nov 12, 2009)

Creo que algunos pic's de esta serie se comunican directamente por USB, esto si que es una mejora!

saludos


----------



## sin7 (Dic 10, 2009)

Cuanto costaran? en dolares por favor...


----------



## Meta (Dic 10, 2009)

Por lo que pone en este enlace no cuesta mucho que digamos. Como los demás.

http://www.microchip.com/ParamChartSearch/chart.aspx?branchID=1002&mid=10&lang=en&pageId=74

Saludo.


----------

